# Problem mit javacc-Plugin für Eclipse



## Sara3112 (12. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das javacc-Plugin per Help->Software Updates... installiert. Nun möchte ich über New -> Other...-> JavaCC -> JavaCC Template File  eine javaCC-file erstellen. Wenn ich auf "finish" klicke passiert aber leider nichts. 

Aber laut Schritt 3 auf JavaCC Eclipse Plug-in Home  sollten java-files generiert werden. 

Weiß jemand wo mein Problem liegt?

Ich wäre über Tipps und Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Atze (13. Mrz 2010)

tritt denn ein fehler auf? dass nichts passiert, weder erfolgreiche erstellung noch fehler ist eigentlich selten. schonmal ins logfile geschaut?


----------



## Sara3112 (13. Mrz 2010)

Eine Fehlermeldung erscheint nicht. Im Log-File finde ich folgenden Eintrag:

!SESSION 2010-03-13 10:42:01.140 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20090211-1700
java.version=1.6.0_18
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY JavaCC 4 0 2010-03-13 10:42:20.546
!MESSAGE Problem accessing template file (new_file_static.jj)


Hilft mir leider nicht weiter. :-/


----------



## Sara3112 (13. Mrz 2010)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich nach dem Start von Eclipse ebenfalls Fehlermeldungen im Log-File finde:

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 4 2010-03-13 11:02:02.484
*!MESSAGE Could not create view: 'sf.eclipse.javacc.Console'.*

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE Problems occurred restoring workbench.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 0 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE OK
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 0 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE OK
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.runtime 0 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE OK
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE Unable to restore perspective: Workspace - Java.
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE Problems occurred restoring perspective.
!SUBENTRY 3 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 0 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE 
!SUBENTRY 2 org.eclipse.ui 4 4 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
!MESSAGE Could not create view: sf.eclipse.javacc.Console
!STACK 1
*org.eclipse.ui.PartInitException: Could not create view: sf.eclipse.javacc.Console*
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ViewFactory.createView(ViewFactory.java:157)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Perspective.createReferences(Perspective.java:1177)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Perspective.restoreState(Perspective.java:1152)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage$16.runWithException(WorkbenchPage.java:3168)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:133)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3800)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3425)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:803)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$27.runWithException(Workbench.java:1363)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.StartupThreading$StartupRunnable.run(StartupThreading.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:133)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3800)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3425)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2295)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2200)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:495)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:288)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:490)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:386)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
!SUBENTRY 3 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2010-03-13 11:02:04.890
*!MESSAGE Could not create view: sf.eclipse.javacc.Console*

Weiß jemand, woran es liegen kann, dass keine JavaCC-Console erstellt werden kann?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Atze (13. Mrz 2010)

"Note for Galileo users: we encountered different problems during our tests updating our Eclipse environments, which we did not understand in most cases and which seem related to Eclipse and not to the JavaCC Eclipse plug-in: so we recommend you to backup your Eclipse environment (eclipse home and .eclipse under user_home) before updating it.

The plug-in needs Java 1.5 or 1.6 and Eclipse 3.4.2 or 3.5 to run.
NOTE : next version will need Java 1.6 and Eclipse3.5 to run."

welche version benutzt du denn? die 3.4.2, oder?


----------



## Sara3112 (13. Mrz 2010)

Ja, das habe ich euch gelesen. Aber ich benutze Ganymede Version 3.4.2 und Java 1.6. Also daran kann es nicht liegen.  

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Atze (13. Mrz 2010)

irgendwelche anderen plugins installiert, die stören könnten? irgendwas überhaupt an eclipse geändert oder de-/installiert?


----------



## Sara3112 (14. Mrz 2010)

Leider nein. Ich habe Eclipse einfach deinstalliert, Galileo runtergeladen, installiert und komischerweise funktioniert es nun. Weiß leider noch nicht woran es lag, aber das ist nun auch egal. Hauptsache es läuft.


----------



## Atze (14. Mrz 2010)

großartig


----------

